# OOOOO my freaking god! Thought I lost it!

## FINITE

Man, I am about done with fcking with sound! I rebooted my system after thinking I had it working and in the boot process when alsa tried to load the via8233 module the boot process just locked up on me. I was freaking out. So I booted to the "Rescue" disc and couldn't figure out how the hell to get my / mounted. Took me about an hour to figure out that the file system from booting the cd was virtual and all I had to do was mkdir /mnt/whatever and then mount and chroot. I ended up comenting out all of my alsa sound "stuff". Rebooted and with an extreemly big sigh of relief here I am. Dam that was scarry  :Very Happy: 

----------

